# UD Simba



## Stosta (30/3/16)

So I found this while trawling the internet...

Product Introduction 

UD Simba RTA Tank features a ceramic coil without cotton, double protection of preventing condensation, juice flow control ring, top and bottom AFC. Simba brings the best flavor and great cloud to you. With RBA head, you can DIY your own coils with different materials. 

Size (excluded 510 thread): 60(H) x 22 (D) mm 
Capacity: 4.5ml 
Color: Black and Silver 

UD Simba comes with 
 1 x UD Simba Tank - 4.5ml (pre-installed 0.5ohm SS316L solid ceramic coil ) 
 1 x 0.5ohm Kanthal A1 Ceramic cotton coil (CCC) 
 1 x RBA head 
 1 x Pyrex Glass tank 
 1 x Manual

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Lingogrey (30/3/16)

Filtering impurities nogal... and I like the fact that it is "dry heat preventing" 

It should have good flavour

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (30/3/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Filtering impurities nogal... and I like the fact that it is "dry heat preventing"
> 
> It should have good flavour
> View attachment 49599


Exactly what I thought when I saw it! "Only the best in the land will do, Simba chips RROOAR with flavour!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/3/16)

@Rob Fisher 

Another test tank


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> Another test tank



One on it's way shortly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (30/3/16)

Just don't vape it near a herd of buffalo! Be Prepaaaaaaared!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Neal (30/3/16)

Should offer a crisp vape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)




----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/3/16)

I hope they meant it's a SOLID ceramic coil.
A nice crisp flavor from a 'SOILD CERAMIC COIL' is not gonna be that great..

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/16)

Simba has arrived and I have only been vaping on it for 2 minutes but this is going to be a winner I'm sure... single normal coils, dual coils and 100% only Ceramic! Chicken bloody dinner! More to follow over the next few days while I give it a full test drive!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/16)

Simba is rocking! Still early days but this is what I have been looking for in a tank with ceramic coils!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Genosmate (6/4/16)

Is it cold in Durban

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Simba is rocking! Still early days but this is what I have been looking for in a tank with ceramic coils!
> View attachment 50421
> View attachment 50422
> View attachment 50423
> View attachment 50424


Hi @Rob Fisher 

Where did you get one of these?


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/4/16)

I think he is cold from all the Vapor !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (6/4/16)

Waiting patiently for your review @Rob Fisher - this looks like the ceramic tank I been waiting for all this time


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> Where did you get one of these?



A local managed to get it for review from UD and passed it onto me because of my obsession with ceramic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Waiting patiently for your review @Rob Fisher - this looks like the ceramic tank I been waiting for all this time



Yes @Greyz after only 30 minutes with it I believe it well could be... will review it when I have really given it a go.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> Is it cold in Durban



It's VERY cold @Genosmate! Haven't been this cold since last winter! Brrrr!


----------



## Greyz (6/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes @Greyz after only 30 minutes with it I believe it well could be... will review it when I have really given it a go.



Looking forward to that review. I have been watching your coil wars carefully so I can buy the winner. I want to get a ceramic tank but with the state of the coils currently I'm waiting for the right tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (7/4/16)

What wattage are u vaping at rob 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> What wattage are u vaping at rob



35 watts currently... I did try 40 watts and it was vapable but went back to 35... but I will be playing around today a lot more.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/16)

Thanks to the last post I realised my screen still had the cover on it... here is a shot with it removed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/16)

Just leaving this here in honour of this tank's special name

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (7/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks to the last post I realised my screen still had the cover on it... here is a shot with it removed.
> View attachment 50457


I leave the plastic on till it looks tacky or if it's annoying. 
This full ceramic has my attention.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/16)

Christos said:


> I leave the plastic on till it looks tacky or if it's annoying.
> This full ceramic has my attention.



I can't leave them on... can't believe I missed this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (7/4/16)

Ooooooooo, Im too excited for this outcome ... too much suspense @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> Ooooooooo, Im too excited for this outcome ... too much suspense @Rob Fisher



I have learnt to give a device or a new juice or a tank a few days of solid use before opening my mouth... sometimes a juice tastes great for the first few minutes and then never again and other times you give up on a juice too quickly... I gave up on XXX in the first 5 minutes when it first came out and now I vape more XXX than all the other juices put together. Same story with the DNA200... once the excitement had subsided my effort went into selling it! 

But I must say this Simba Tank is one interesting tank and they appear to have done a much better job than some of the first ceramic offerings... so more on this after a solid test period.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chezzig (7/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have learnt to give a device or a new juice or a tank a few days of solid use before opening my mouth... sometimes a juice tastes great for the first few minutes and then never again and other times you give up on a juice too quickly... I gave up on XXX in the first 5 minutes when it first came out and now I vape more XXX than all the other juices put together. Same story with the DNA200... once the excitement had subsided my effort went into selling it!
> 
> But I must say this Simba Tank is one interesting tank and they appear to have done a much better job than some of the first ceramic offerings... so more on this after a solid test period.


Totally agree Rob.. ! Enjoy the testing I look forward to your feedback .. Happy testing .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/16)

The Simba Tank really perked up my interest and for the first tank or two was pretty damn good... I also love the fact that you can rebuild single and dual coils as well as the ceramic coil that should last a good while... unfortunately it's a test tank and I only have one ceramic coil for it and it developed a really strange taste after a while and no matter what I did to the coil including trying to dry burn it and wash it I could not get rid of that taste. 

I will re-test the tank when they become available locally but for now it's on the pile of also ran tanks from the tank and ceramic wars...


----------



## GreenyZA (11/4/16)

@Rob Fisher I saw a review the other night were the guy said dry firing a ceramic ruins it. i've not had ANY experience with the ceramics though so its just a thought  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> @Rob Fisher I saw a review the other night were the guy said dry firing a ceramic ruins it. i've not had ANY experience with the ceramics though so its just a thought



And I have also seen some reviews where they do dry burn... but the coil was buggered anyway so I thought I would try it.


----------

